# scofield



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

my plans were to hit scofield today but my buddy called and needed help rebuilding the top end of his camry so i had to change my plans so as it is i will be taking the family up on sunday to see if we can get into some nice fish and my wife challenged me as well now she is finally interested in learning to fish so im going to try to get her out and bringing in some fish but my question is up at scofield i have never fished it from the shore it has always been off a boat or on the ice so i am wondering if on the northwest side around from the ramp can i get my car down there or is that only accesible if you own the cabins up there? with my wife and little boy i dont want to walk to very far if i dont have to thanks in advance for any input


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you talking by the Upper Fish Creek inlet? It is very shallow in areas there, but there is access if you walk in there. As far as by like the boy scout camp, I am not sure there. Is the lake free of ice?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

check out tigrus post from last saturday thats how i found out about the ice on sat he said iwas roughly 60% to 70%open water


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

To get into that area you either have to walk from the inlet of fishcreek or around that bay from the ramp. Its not too far on the ramp side.... Or you need to know someone with a cabin there. Those gates are locked and require a code.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> To get into that area you either have to walk from the inlet of fishcreek or around that bay from the ramp. Its not too far on the ramp side.... Or you need to know someone with a cabin there. Those gates are locked and require a code.


Or try your luck waiting for a car to enter!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > To get into that area you either have to walk from the inlet of fishcreek or around that bay from the ramp. Its not too far on the ramp side.... Or you need to know someone with a cabin there. Those gates are locked and require a code.
> ...


Yeah that can work too. :mrgreen: Harder on weekdays or really early in the morning but doable on Saturdays.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> To get into that area you either have to walk from the inlet of fishcreek or around that bay from the ramp. Its not too far on the ramp side.... Or you need to know someone with a cabin there. Those gates are locked and require a code.


I sell gate codes really cheap! Madsen Bay was 100% open on Saturday and from Aspen Cove it appeared to be about 60% open as Tigru mentioned. Good luck! The dam bay appeared to have the best fishing. Once you get close to Jap Point, about where Aspen Cove can get you, you go get out there alone and get into some tiger habitat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going up Friday afternoon to tube around I will let you know how I do.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > To get into that area you either have to walk from the inlet of fishcreek or around that bay from the ramp. Its not too far on the ramp side.... Or you need to know someone with a cabin there. Those gates are locked and require a code.
> ...


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> *I sell gate codes really cheap!* Madsen Bay was 100% open on Saturday and from Aspen Cove it appeared to be about 60% open as Tigru mentioned. Good luck! The dam bay appeared to have the best fishing. Once you get close to Jap Point, about where Aspen Cove can get you, you go get out there alone and get into some tiger habitat.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

That's funny shiz there. I found a forest service gate once that had one of those removable threaded chain links on the chain. It was just finger tight too. That road had some pretty good deer country on it. Of course I didn't drive in on it but I was awful tempted. Seeing that link made me think of a "Here's your sign" moment.


----------

